# Flushing with sugar



## zem (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi, i was looking into flushing products like clearex and flora clean, and it seems that they are made up of glucose and sucrose, and those are useful in promoting bacterial growth for soil and also have some chemical properties that break down salt buildup and help flushing the medium. Although plants are not know to uptake them directly, some people recommend using them for the flush and claim they aid in flushing and replace harsh chemicals with sweetness. I would like to discuss the use of sugars particularly in flushing hydroponic grows, any experience or knowledge about that would be good, thanks


----------



## zem (Nov 14, 2016)

Anything?


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2016)

Flushing as in putting 3 times the amount of clean water through a pot compared to the pots volume is worthless and only kills baby rhinos in Africa .........I'm sure you've heard of growers using molasses in there grows especially towards the end ....the reason for this is not to make bud taste any different or make it magically become more frosty overnight .....I use molasses for the sole purpose of feeding the microbes in my soil ...and as far as flushing I just taper off the food toward the end and water with nothing but water with some runoff the last few times before chop .....hope this helps good luck


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 15, 2016)

I never flush either. Just feed RO water the last couple weeks in my soilless grows and taper off my ppm in DWC the last 3 weeks.

It's the drying and curing that makes or breaks the taste and smoke-ability of your crop.

How do you flush a plant grown in the earth outside? Those flushing agents are just a money grabbing scam in my mind.

I also use molasses in my soilless/soil grows to feed the microherd and it seems to help. Only organic unsulfured blackstrap molasses tho.


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 15, 2016)

zem said:


> Anything?


First off, I don't think there's a purpose to flushing... however....

The purpose of the sugar in clearex is to maintain an isotonic osmotic gradient . There is a blog on scienceinhydroponics about this exact subject. (the guy who made hydrobuddy).

Here it is.

http://scienceinhydroponics.com/2010/09/making-isotonic-solutions-for-draining-preparing-your-own-and-better-clearex.html

This is nice to know, but not very useful for growing weed.


----------



## claypipe69 (Nov 15, 2016)

When I was growing outdoors we used to just before harvest we would let the plants dry out to almost wilting an water each plant with 5 gal water an 1 cup raw sugar mix. cut around about a foot out from stem. once they are standing proud again. Pull em out shake off all the dirt an wash root ball in sugar water an wrap roots in wet fabric hang in the dark airy place to dry an cure always got a smooth smoke,,,, on any strain this works happy gardening


----------



## 2layz2p (Nov 17, 2016)

If your running organics there is no need to flush, There is nothing to flush, However when I run anything composed of salts, I run those nutrients all the way to the end of the plants life cycle, Then cut the branch's off and put them in a bucket of RO water as if you were to put roses in a vase, same thing. It flush's them faster and In my opinion, more thoroughly, When your ash's burn a nice gray color they have been flushed properly.


----------



## Dr. Who (Nov 18, 2016)

"Flush"


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 18, 2016)

zem said:


> Anything?


flush at 100-140% so 40% more lol...joking


----------



## Dr. Who (Nov 23, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> flush at 100-140% so 40% more lol...joking


"FLUSH"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2016)

just say no to flushing....unless you're a turd


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Nov 23, 2016)

in soil, there is nothing to flush, In hydro, it may be needed to "rinse' the roots of built up salts. but i would do that about half way thru, not at the end. and i'm not going to get into the whole mol-asses debate, leave the kitchen ingredients in the kitchen.


----------



## StormyHaze (Sep 14, 2017)

2layz2p said:


> If your running organics there is no need to flush, There is nothing to flush, However when I run anything composed of salts, I run those nutrients all the way to the end of the plants life cycle, Then cut the branch's off and put them in a bucket of RO water as if you were to put roses in a vase, same thing. It flush's them faster and In my opinion, more thoroughly, When your ash's burn a nice gray color they have been flushed properly.


so your saying your ashes are more of a lighter grey because of that technique u use>>? how much water would i place it in? is this for just hydro growers? thnx


----------



## ruwtz (Sep 14, 2017)

churchhaze said:


> First off, I don't think there's a purpose to flushing... however....
> 
> The purpose of the sugar in clearex is to maintain an isotonic osmotic gradient . There is a blog on scienceinhydroponics about this exact subject. (the guy who made hydrobuddy).
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks for sharing! Might well give this a trial. I've appreciated samples of Clearex and Drip Clean previously but not enough to buy the stuff.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Flushing as in putting 3 times the amount of clean water through a pot compared to the pots volume is worthless and only kills baby rhinos in Africa .........I'm sure you've heard of growers using molasses in there grows especially towards the end ....the reason for this is not to make bud taste any different or make it magically become more frosty overnight .....I use molasses for the sole purpose of feeding the microbes in my soil ...and as far as flushing I just taper off the food toward the end and water with nothing but water with some runoff the last few times before chop .....hope this helps good luck


Baby rhinos ? .... *crying


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 15, 2017)

zem said:


> Hi, i was looking into flushing products like clearex and flora clean, and it seems that they are made up of glucose and sucrose, and those are useful in promoting bacterial growth for soil and also have some chemical properties that break down salt buildup and help flushing the medium. Although plants are not know to uptake them directly, some people recommend using them for the flush and claim they aid in flushing and replace harsh chemicals with sweetness. I would like to discuss the use of sugars particularly in flushing hydroponic grows, any experience or knowledge about that would be good, thanks


Flushing takes water. Those pruducts are just sugar water.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2017)

they add sugar to stop the solution from being isotonic.....which kind of seems self defeating. in an isotonic solution, there is less dissolved solids than in your plants roots, and the solids will actually migrate out into the medium to balance the solution. thats all the sugar is for, to stop leaching from the roots....which is what the product is for......which doesn't do anything to the buds....


----------



## Vthippy74 (Jun 21, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> I never flush either. Just feed RO water the last couple weeks in my soilless grows and taper off my ppm in DWC the last 3 weeks.
> 
> It's the drying and curing that makes or breaks the taste and smoke-ability of your crop.
> 
> ...


I have been using real maple syrup any thaughts? Actually used only maple sap to water the plants in veg and it worked great. The ph of the sap comes out just about perfect naturally.
Did it just to see after a little research it looked like it would work and it did.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 22, 2018)

The sugars in any supplement are made to feed the micro-herd so they can turn organic matter into the salts that your plants need to grow.

Real maple syrup is likely as good as $50/L carbo load stuff flogged by many nute vendors. I like unsulfered blackstrap molasses myself tho I feed hydro nutes so it's more like a gesture than a real additive.

Don't see much difference in soilless but it doesn't seem to hurt so why not eh.

I wouldn't use it for hydro tho.


----------



## Miyagismokes (Jun 23, 2018)

Vthippy74 said:


> I have been using real maple syrup any thaughts? Actually used only maple sap to water the plants in veg and it worked great. The ph of the sap comes out just about perfect naturally.
> Did it just to see after a little research it looked like it would work and it did.


Neat, but for the price of a pint of maple syrup, I can buy a couple gallons of feed molasses


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

raw turbinado sugar should be a good choice, not refined, still has all the "natural" goodness


----------



## Vthippy74 (Jun 23, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> Neat, but for the price of a pint of maple syrup, I can buy a couple gallons of feed molasses


Ya family business its free.


----------



## Vthippy74 (Jun 23, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> Neat, but for the price of a pint of maple syrup, I can buy a couple gallons of feed molasses


Pint on maple syrup only last me like a week lol. Been raised on the stuff


----------



## Miyagismokes (Jun 23, 2018)

Vthippy74 said:


> Ya family business its free.


Fucking nice.


----------



## PhenoMenal (Jul 11, 2018)

why the **** do you want to smoke sugars?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

i've been wondering the same thing, since part of the point of drying and curing is to allow chlorophyll, starches, and sugars time to break down. 
seems counter productive to me to add more of what you're going to try to remove shortly


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been wondering the same thing, since part of the point of drying and curing is to allow chlorophyll, starches, and sugars time to break down.
> seems counter productive to me to add more of what you're going to try to remove shortly


We have a winner, ladies and super-duper-stitious gentlemen. Give that man a chicken dinner!


----------



## Miyagismokes (Jul 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been wondering the same thing, since part of the point of drying and curing is to allow chlorophyll, starches, and sugars time to break down.
> seems counter productive to me to add more of what you're going to try to remove shortly


I've read that plants can only uptake glucose, and sucrose would act as a chelator for other ions, but is not absorbed. 
But I've also read that root zone sugar uptake is very poorly understood, and sucrose can dehydrate plants by osmosing their water away.

I don't do it, but it is an interesting idea worth experimenting with.


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 11, 2018)

Why not flush with dmt citrate, can easily produce a oz of it for under 100 bucks, plenty to make let's say 50 gallons of dmt water.

Why/why no?


----------



## Miyagismokes (Jul 11, 2018)

growingforfun said:


> Why not flush with dmt citrate, can easily produce a oz of it for under 100 bucks, plenty to make let's say 50 gallons of dmt water.
> 
> Why/why no?


....
....
GOD DAMN THE TORPEDOES, FULL SPEED AHEAD


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 16, 2018)

Alloooo?
Sugar burns black, unfortunately.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## PhenoMenal (Jul 18, 2018)

Cannabis isn't the problem, it's the shit we're trying to add to it... completely useless/unnecessary too.


----------



## Aladdin.khalifa (Jul 20, 2018)

Howdy,

Adding sugar or molasses is great to increase the soil; life. It won't feed your plants directly but it will feed the beneficial microbes which will then feed the plants.

If you are growing with mineral/synthetic fert, it's not as important since you won't be relying on the soil life for your plants to get their nutrients. It that case you just spoon feed the plants throughout the process.

If you are growing organically, start using sugar or molasses before the very end of the cycle. You're going to want all these beneficial microbes to have enough time to eat up the sugar and multiply so the plant can benefit from the microbial activity.

Cheers,


----------

